# Access Windows Shares Under Mac OS X in 10 Easy Steps



## n8 (Sep 28, 2000)

I wrote the following HOW-TO on accessing Windows shares under OS X, hope it helps some of you guys out!

Feedback is welcome...let me know how it works out...

-Nathan Odle
 nathano@odle-associates.com

-------------


HOW-TO:  Sharity on Mac OS X
Maintainer:  Nathan Odle, nathano@odle-associates.com


For all of you that think that Samba will solve your SMB-mounting troubles, you'll be disappointed to hear that it won't.  Don't confuse sharing with mounting though - if you want to create SMB (Windows)-compatible shares, it's Samba you want.  However, if you want to mount other systems' shares into the OS X filesystem, you need a little application called Sharity, by Objective Development (http://www.obdev.at/Products/Sharity.html).  The reason Samba won't work for this is that the distribution is lacking a little program called SMBFS (a.k.a. "smbmount") that comes ONLY on the Linux distribution.  SMBFS development is completely seperate from the Samba effort, and was developed for Linux.  Someone is working on a *BSD port, but compilation fails under OS X Public Beta.

So, we're left with Sharity.  Sharity mimics the behaviour of SMBFS, giving you a "daemon" (Mac users - think "extension") and command-line utilities to mount, unmount, browse, etc.  Most importantly, the most recent (2.4Beta4) release supports Mac OS X Server, and appears to work under the OS X Public Beta as well.  Although Sharity is a commercial product, free licenses are available for those associated with academic institutions.  At the end of this document, there will be a description of how to obtain licensing and how to set it up once you have your key.  This is important, because without a valid license key, you are limited to how deep you can go in the file system hierarchy.  It's also good karma 

In order to get Sharity running, the first thing you'll want to do is visit the Sharity website and download the most current binary release for OS X to your desktop (important - these directions assume that you're downloading to the desktop - anything else, and YMMV...Your Mileage May Vary).  As of this writing, it was available at the following link:

http://www.obdev.at/ftp/pub/Products/Sharity/binaries/Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3.tgz

While you're at it, grab the Sharity "StartupParameters.plist" file I've created (for use in getting Sharity to run at startup) at:

http://www.cf.missouri.edu/howto/StartupParameters.plist

IF USING INTERNET EXPLORER, MAKE SURE TO HOLD THE CONTROL KEY AS YOU CLICK THE LINK, SELECT  _"Download Link to Disk"_, AND SELECT YOUR DESKTOP AS THE DESTINATION WHEN THE OPEN DIALOG POPS UP.

Next, you'll need to start Terminal and install/configure Sharity.  Remember:  All examples here will assume that you downloaded it to your desktop!  If you did otherwise, you'll have to be clever and change the paths.  Here's the step-by-step, things you have to type are in *bold*:

1)  Start the Terminal program.  From a Finder window browse to Applications, then to the Utilities folder contained within.  Double-click on the icon marked Terminal.


2)  The Terminal shell will start in your home directory.  Issue the following command (note the difference between "/" and "\", and make sure you realize all of this IS CASE SENSITIVE):

*cd Library/Desktop*


3)  Now, we need to "untar" (uncompress) the file:

*tar -zxvf Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3.tar.gz*


4)  This created a directory on our desktop called "Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3-G3".  We will change to this directory:

*cd Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3-G3*


5)  Next, we need to become the user "root" so that we have sufficient privleges to install Sharity.  When prompted for the password, use the same password as the administrator user you setup when you installed OS X:

*su*


6)  Now, we run the setup script. (make sure you use the "." in "./setup"):

*./setup*


7)  Answer the questions according to the defaults (to use the default, just press "return") except for two items.  The first item is the WINS server configuration.  If you have a WINS server you should give that information to Sharity.  The second item is where it asks for your workgroup name.  There, you should enter your network's workgroup name.  Once you've answered all the questions, Sharity will configure itself, and copy the files to the correct locations.


8)  Now, we need to make sure the Sharity daemon (sharityd) runs at startup.  In order to do this, we need to create a new directory bundle in the StartupItems folder that tells OS X how to load Sharity:

First, we move up one directory to get us back on the desktop.
*cd ..*

Next, we make a new directory in StartupItems for Sharity.
*mkdir /System/Library/StartupItems/Sharity*

Now we move the _StartupParameters.plist_ file that we downloaded earlier from the desktop to our new directory.
*mv StartupParameters.plist /System/Library/StartupItems/Sharity*

Finally, we make a symbolic link to _sharity.init_ in our new directory.
*ln -s /usr/local/sharity/sbin/sharity.init /System/Library/StartupItems/Sharity*


9)  Now that we've got the Sharity daemon ready to go at startup, we need to restart the machine and make sure it's working.  So, go ahead and restart.


10)  To test that Sharity is up and running, we can use the ProcessViewer application that's in the same place we found Terminal.  If you start ProcessViewer you'll see in the process list an item called "sharityd" if all went well.  Another way we can do this is to leverage a couple command-line utilities called _ps_ (shows the process list) and _grep_ (finds a pattern in it's input and outputs the line containing the pattern).  We "pipe" the output from ps to the input of grep using the "|" character (that's SHIFT - \).  So, start Terminal as in Step 1 and type the following at the command line:

*ps ax | grep sharityd* 

If all went well, you'll see something similar to the following, otherwise you won't see anything at all:

* 207    S s     0:05.87  sharityd*

You can try using just the _ps ax_ command by itself if you want to see a list of all the processes running on the system.  You'll notice that grep pulled out the line with "sharityd" in it for us.

If everything looks good, CONGRATULATIONS!  You're ready to use Sharity to mount and manage SMB (a.k.a. CIFS - "Common Internet FileSystem") shares.  In addition, the OS X distribution comes with a GUI.  As of the time of this writing it would not run under the Public Beta, but I've been in contact with Christian Starkjohann of Objective Development and he sent me a recompiled version that seems to be working fine.  Details on how to obtain the updated GUI (Sharity.app) will be forthcoming 

One nice thing that Sharity did for us when it started up was create a special directory that will act like the "Network Neighborhood" under Windows; that is, when you open it you'll see a listing of machines, open a machine, you see a list of shares, etc.  To get there, we can open the Finder and browse to "Computer", and from there browse to "Network".  Inside, you'll see an alias to "CIFS".  Open it up, and Voila!  There's your workgroup!  

NOTE:  If you open a server and do not see its shares, then you need to login to it with the appropriate username and password.  Go to the Terminal once again, and issue the following command, replacing _servername_, _username_, and _password_ with the proper information:

*cifslogin servername -U username -P password*


SPECIAL NOTE:  Licensing Sharity

Sharity is crippled unless you register it with Objective Development.  To obtain full-functionality, you need to get a license key and apply it to Sharity.  Again, here's the step-by-step:

1)  Go to the Sharity price and ordering page at:  http://www.obdev.at/Products/SharityPrice.html.  Here, you can order a license if it's for commercial use, or apply for a free Sharity Academic license.  Follow the directions to obtain your license key.  If it's an academic license, you will have to wait a couple days for them to verify your academic status and email your license key.

2)  Once you have the license key, you'll need to apply it to Sharity.  Start Terminal as you did before to install Sharity.  Then enter the following command, replacing _key_ with the license key you obtained (you may have to become the user "root" as you did before to install Sharity):

*/usr/local/sharity/bin/cifslicense key*

There you go!


References:

Objective Development - Creators of Sharity
http://www.obdev.at/Products/Sharity.html

Wilfredo Sanchez - worked on creating the new startup scheme for OS X.  A mailing list message describing his work can be found here:  http://lists.openresources.com/NetBSD/tech-userlevel/msg01303.html

[Edited by n8 on 09-29-2000 at 04:30 PM]


----------



## n8 (Sep 29, 2000)

Been in contact with Objective Development and they are going to post the HOW-TO on their website...

-n8


----------



## AndyB (Sep 29, 2000)

Has anyone gottne this to work?  I have gotten as far as seeing sharityd in the ProcessViewer, but I can't seem to get the CIFS folder open.  Any ideas on how to get this to work with the Public Beta.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## AndyB (Sep 29, 2000)

I can get to the Workgroup by going through the terminal by typing in 

cd /Network/CIFS 

but I can't get to the same place by clicking on the CIFS folder in the Network folder... it keeps telling me that my alias needs to be updated... also, I have to manually start up Sharity when I restart the computer -- you need to go into the Terminal... go into the mode where you have to put in your password -- you have to input:

su

and then you can navigate to the Sharity folder and the packages folder (/Users/yourusername/Library/Desktop/Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3-G3/packages) and type:

./sharity.init

and that will start it up manually... however... I can't get to the CIFS folder in the Finder... I have to use the Terminal...


-Andy


----------



## agness_nutter (Sep 29, 2000)

Hi, I did this and encountered a couple of problems:

1 - the file is not "Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3-G3.tar.gz "

it is "Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3.tgz "

Aside from that things went well until after the restart:
2 - the demon isn't starting.

I tried starting it manually and I get the following error:

Starting Sharity daemon:
./sharity.init: permission denied: /usr/local/sharity/sbin/sharityd [75]
cat: /usr/local/sharity/var/sharity.pid: No such file or directory
renice: 0: setpriority: Permission denied

I tried "su"ing again and trying to start it manually as root, and it worked! I can see my workgroup, and after the cifslogin thing, I was able to view the files on my PeeCee. So the question is: How do I fix the permissions so it will startup automatically?

thx for posting this, btw, what a great thing to not have to explain ftp files back and forth between these computers!


----------



## n8 (Sep 29, 2000)

As far as the permissions are concerned, I'm afraid that I can't be of too much help without seeing what perms you have on your files.  Try using chown to change ownership of the alias and/or sharity.init.  Also be sure that they are chmod +x.  Could someone who can't get it to work do an 'ls' of their /System/Library/StartupItems/Sharity/ directory and also their /usr/local/Sharity/sbin and post it here?

For Andy:  do a *cifslist* from the Terminal and see if there's a line like:

/Network/CIFS         root       cifsBrowse      browser         MSR

And get back to me...


As for the filename, thanks - I guess at 3am I was a little tired - it's fixed now   We'll see what happens with the permissions trouble (it worked for me)...

-n8

[Edited by n8 on 09-29-2000 at 04:40 PM]


----------



## n8 (Sep 29, 2000)

When I first started working on this, I noticed that there was a (Yellow Box) GUI that came with the OS X Server Sharity distribution, but running it came up with an error.  Well...I've been in contact with Christian Starkjohann at Objective Development and he's recompiled it under the PB and guess what - it works!  You still need to go through the trouble of installing Sharity, etc. but once you have sharityd up and running you can use the GUI to manage shares.  I've emailed Christian for permission to share his recompiled GUI, or perhaps he'll post it somewhere where we can all get at it...

-n8


----------



## agness_nutter (Sep 29, 2000)

/Library/StartupItems/Sharity
--------------------------------------
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  215 Sep 28 08:19 StartupParameters.plist
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   36 Sep 29 12:39 sharity.init -> /usr/local/sharity/sbin/sharity.init

/usr/local/sharity/sbin
-----------------------------
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    2803 Sep 29 12:16 sharity.init
-rwx------  1 root  wheel  462380 Apr 29 11:04 sharityd

(I changed the sharityd from staff to wheel, thinking that would fix it, but it is still not working).


----------



## VanillaIcee (Sep 29, 2000)

Ok, here are instructions that worked for me.  I've taken most of what n8 but changed it slightly.  First of all, unlike his instructions suggest, you should never place anything inside the /System/Library.  It is for System software that comes from Apple.  Instead install in /Library, which is for add-ons.  I've taken that into account for the following instructions:

-------------

1. Download Sharity at:

http://www.obdev.at/ftp/pub/Products/Sharity/binaries/Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3.tgz 

Make sure you uncompress it properly.  I recommend OpenUp 2.5.  I found some other methods corrupted Sharity.app.

2. Download "Sharity.sit" at:

http://pantheon.yale.edu/~meh34/Sharity.sit

3. Start the Terminal program. From a Finder window browse to Applications, then to the Utilities folder contained within. Double-click on the icon marked Terminal. 

4. The Terminal shell will start in your home directory. Issue the following command (note the difference between "/" and "\", and make sure you realize all of this IS CASE SENSITIVE): 

<B>cd Library/Desktop</B>

5. Now, we need to "untar" (uncompress) the file: 

<B>tar -zxvf Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3.tgz</B>

6. This created a directory on our desktop called "Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3-G3". We will change to this directory: 

<B>cd Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3-G3</B>

6. Next, we need to become the user "root" so that we have sufficient privleges to install Sharity. When prompted for the password, use the same password as the administrator user you setup when you installed OS X: 

<B>su</B>

7.  Now, we run the setup script. (make sure you use the "." in "./setup"): 

<B>./setup</B>

8.  Answer the questions according to the defaults (to use the default, just press "return") except for two items. The first item is the WINS server configuration. If you have a WINS server you should give that information to Sharity. The second item is where it asks for your workgroup name. There, you should enter your network's workgroup name. Once you've answered all the questions, Sharity will configure itself, and copy the files to the correct locations. 

9. Now, we need to make sure the Sharity daemon (sharityd) runs at startup. In order to do this, we need to create a new directory bundle in the StartupItems folder that tells OS X how to load Sharity.  Type the following commands:

<B>mkdir /Library/StartupItems/</B>

If it returns "mkdir: StartupItems: File exists" don't worry.  Now you need to unstuff the file "Sharity.sit" which should be on your desktop.  This puts a folder named "Sharity" on your desktop.  Now return to the console and type (still as a su):

<B>mv /Users/nameofuser/Library/Desktop/Sharity/ /Library/StartupItems/</B>

where nameofuser is the name of the account you logged in as.  This is to move the "Sharity" folder on your desktop into the /Library/StartupItems directory.

10. Now we just need to make sure the files have the proper ownership.  Still in Terminal, type the following:

<B>chmod -R ugo+x /Library/StartupItems/</B>

(you may also need to run <B>chown -R root:admin /Library/StartupItems/</B>)


11.  Now you need edit the hostconfig file, which tells Mac OS X what daemons to start up:

<B>pico /etc/hostconfig</B>

Now just add a line similar to the other services ("SHARITY=-YES-"), somewhere in the list.  I put mine in alphabetically, in between NISDOMAIN and TIMESYNC so it looks like this:

NISDOMAIN=-NO-
<B>SHARITY=-YES-</B>
TIMESYNC=-YES- 

-------------

Now all you need is to restart.  Some additional notes:

A.  If you want to disable Sharity, simply change the "YES" in hostconfig to a "NO".

B.  You can uninstall Sharity by running:

<B>/usr/local/sharity/uninstall</B>

C.  Use Processviewer to make sure "sharityd" is running after your restart.

D.  In the decompressed package "Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3-G3" on your desktop, there is a nice graphic front-end.  Put it in your Applications folder.  It's it little buggy, but it needs to be open when you access shares with passwords.  Otherwise I found the desktop would crash.  Your shares will be located in /Network/CIFS/ and can be accessed through the Finder (no command line!).


Have fun!

-Matthew Herberg

PS:  There may be a few mistakes here, but I hope not.  I'd appreciate feedback if that is the case.

[Edited by VanillaIcee on 09-29-2000 at 11:35 PM]


----------



## AndyB (Sep 29, 2000)

After all that, are you able to view the shared folders in the Finder? (By double-clicking on Network and then double-clicking on CIFS)

I can't see if any of this helps until Monday when I go back to work, but I want to know if any of you have gotten it so that you can get to the files on shared directories in the Finder as opposed to the Terminal/

Thank you,

Andy


----------



## msanford (Sep 30, 2000)

You still can't access anything that Sharity mounts via Classic, because under classic you can't see anything in the "network" area of the OS X filesystem - it never even appears as an option from Classic dialogs.

The best solution to get this to work under Classic AND Mac OS X may be to use PC MacLAN on the PC server.

Unfortunately....


Anyone have a better idea?


----------



## Trelane (Sep 30, 2000)

Ok, I got Sharity installed and I can see my workgroup in the CIFS folder (although not in the GUI, but I can live with that).  I can see the computers, but not the folders in them, and I never needed to login with a login/pass on a PC.  There is one computer where I can see the folders inside, but when I click on one of them the Finder crashes.  What's wrong?


----------



## VanillaIcee (Sep 30, 2000)

Sharity is beta, so it crashes.  It also crashes the Desktop when you don't have Sharity running and you try to access a share.

Simply keep the graphical user interface Sharity.app open when you access a share from the finder.  The application is located in the installer folder (when you first uncompress the package) and it's name is "Sharity".  It even has a nice blue and white icon.

That should solve the crashes and make it work.

-Matt

PS:  Actually, even with Sharity open I've noticed a crash once in a while.  Don't worry.. just reopen sharity and try again.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 30, 2000)

Installing was easy and I can see all the shares.  My problem is that the .app will not load on my computer =/  it starts to load and then crashes, does this sound like a config problem or it just doesn't like me? Any advice or thoughts to the root of the problem?

B&W G3 450
320 MB


----------



## VanillaIcee (Sep 30, 2000)

The same problem happened to me (where the application would start and quit).

I went to http://www.obdev.at/ and redownloaded the binary.  This time I used OpenUp, and then the application worked.  Might have been corrupted.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 30, 2000)

That did it.  Thanks a lot.  Now if I can only get the Lain login screen when I start up....


----------



## Mc Mas (Oct 1, 2000)

They have a new version with a MacOS X GUI installer now. Its a brezze to install it now! Grab it at

http://www.obdev.at/ftp/pub/Products/Sharity/binaries/Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3.tgz


----------



## tatsu (Oct 1, 2000)

First of all thanks to N8 and VanillaIcee for posting the how-to's on Sharity...

   Unfortunately I haven't quite got Sharity working but I'm close so maybe somone can help me out.  I installed sharity as per VanillaIcee instructions, everything went fine as far as I could tell.  

  As of now I can browse through the Finder->Network/ and see both my Windows NT machine and Snap! server.  However when I go into either folder representing the other machines I see no files what so ever...  Same is true form the terminal window.  The only obvious problem is that the Sharity GUI will now work, it begins to load and then the app quits.  I noticed a post above mine and unstuffed the app with OpenUp, this way I was able to at least install as root, however the same thing happened with the app quitting.

In the Process viewer I see that Sharityd is running with user listed as "nobody" is this normal...? 

any help would be appreciated, Tony


----------



## Mc Mas (Oct 1, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Mc Mas _
> *They have a new version with a MacOS X GUI installer now. Its a brezze to install it now! Grab it at
> 
> http://www.obdev.at/ftp/pub/Products/Sharity/binaries/Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3.tgz *



Sorry gave the wrong adress here is the right one

http://www.obdev.at/ftp/pub/Product...OSX-PublicBeta/SharityInstaller-2.4b4.app.tgz


----------



## tatsu (Oct 1, 2000)

First of all thanks to N8 and VanillaIcee for posting the how-to's on Sharity...

   Unfortunately I haven't quite got Sharity working but I'm close so maybe somone can help me out.  I installed sharity as per VanillaIcee instructions, everything went fine as far as I could tell.  

  As of now I can browse through the Finder->Network/ and see both my Windows NT machine and Snap! server.  However when I go into either folder representing the other machines I see no files what so ever...  Same is true form the terminal window.  The only obvious problem is that the Sharity GUI will now work, it begins to load and then the app quits.  I noticed a post above mine and unstuffed the app with OpenUp, this way I was able to at least install as root, however the same thing happened with the app quitting.

In the Process viewer I see that Sharityd is running with user listed as "nobody" is this normal...? 

any help would be appreciated, Tony


----------



## tatsu (Oct 1, 2000)

sorry about the double post all =) 

    The new OSX Beta installer worked great, right now my Snap! server (which is running NFS) is totally usable.  the Windows 2000 box, while I can see the icon in the Network folder is still show no files/directories when I browse into it.  Sharity doesn't officially support 2000, I think the main reson it's not working however is that I can't find any kind of NFS in 2000....  Is this just me or do we need some upgrade to get this to work...?


good luck all, Tony


----------



## garretwp (Oct 1, 2000)

Just to tell everyone that Sharity is an awesome program. if you have a network with both mac and windows you have to get this.


----------



## n8 (Oct 1, 2000)

The reason you're not seeing the folders under the Win 2k machine is that you probably have to login to it - use the GUI to do so...

-n8


----------



## tatsu (Oct 1, 2000)

I had actually tried that before I posted, mb I did something wrong?  I believe I configured everything right because my Snap requires a password also...and that is visible.

here are my setting's-

Sharity Mounts-  

/Ntework/CIFS
/usr/local/sharity/var/mou

CIFS Logins-  both the Snap and 2k box, however the 2k's remote user is Administator as opposed to root.


CIFS Browsers- Domain = Foo, only Sho List of Domains is checked.

CIFS Servers-  2k box with correct login/pass entered, nothing checked. (options)

CIFS General- Default Domain= Foo

Does this sound right?  Also has anyone tried this with Irix yet...?

Thanks, Tony


----------



## burware (Oct 1, 2000)

I am have a problem getting the download  to work. I keep getting alot of strange characters when I use the link.

http://www.obdev.at/ftp/pub/Products/Sharity/binaries/Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3.tgz

Anyone got any clues. It maybe that the site is just scrambled.

Help!!!


----------



## n8 (Oct 1, 2000)

Re-read the HOW-TO - you need to hold Control as you click the link and select "Download Link to Disk"

-n8


----------



## burware (Oct 1, 2000)

Worked wonderfully. Like you had any doubts. Now for the hard part. Getting it to work on my network. Thank you so much for your help n8, and your quick reply.


----------



## burware (Oct 1, 2000)

I am have a problem getting the download  to work. I keep getting alot of strange characters when I use the link.

http://www.obdev.at/ftp/pub/Products/Sharity/binaries/Sharity.2.4Beta4.MacOSX-DP3.tgz

Anyone got any clues. It maybe that the site is just scrambled.

Help!!!


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2000)

Every time I try to open the GUI... it crashes.

I can see the shares and I want to log in but I can't seem to log in using the Terminal... I can't get the GUI open.... It is located in the Applications folder like it is supposed to be...

I have no idea what someone earlier meant by using "OpenUp" to install the installer... do I have to uninstall?  Then re-download it?

I can't login to any of the Shares... help

-Andy


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2000)

Every time I try to open the GUI... it crashes.

I can see the shares and I want to log in but I can't seem to log in using the Terminal... I can't get the GUI open.... It is located in the Applications folder like it is supposed to be...

I have no idea what someone earlier meant by using "OpenUp" to install the installer... do I have to uninstall?  Then re-download it?

I can't login to any of the Shares... help

-Andy


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2000)

Sorry about the double-post... I hit the back button and it automatically resent my message...

-Andy


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2000)

Not sure why this happened...

I uninstalled so that I could reinstall and see if the GUI would open up... it ran into a problem shutting down the Daemon when unistalling but it got rid of the /usr/local/sharity folder... so I went to the temp directory and ran the uninstaller there... it told me that the /usr/local/sharity folder was gone... ok

I restart

I re-download the installer... un-tar it ... log in as the Administrator in the terminal... and now it's telling me that I need to log in as the administrator in order to install... I only have one account on this machine...  I logged in using the su command... same as before when it originally installed... why can I suddenly not install it using the EXACT same method I used before...

Please help

thank you

Andy


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2000)

I apologize for the many posts...

I figured out the administrator thing... I needed to run the installer from the terminal

Still... the Sharity Application (GUI) crashes every time I try to open it... anyone else have this problem?  What is "OpenUp"... an uncompressor for UNIX?

Thank you,

Andy


----------



## tatsu (Oct 2, 2000)

Back at the download site there is a folder at the top of the FTP site that has an installer for OSX, its much easier to install.  I had the same problem uninstalling sharity the first time, I ended up just deleting all the folders that belonged to Sharity and when I reinstalled using the new installer I assumed it would write over any previous files installed.  Either way the new install worked and I just ordered my liscence =)


gl, Tony


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2000)

I am running the Newer Sharity for the Public Beta -- the second link given out in this thread, not the one in the original HOW-TO.  The Sharity GUI Application crashes everytime I try to start it up... anyone know how to fix it?

-Andy


----------



## kboston (Oct 6, 2000)

I too have Sharity up and running and can see all or the servers on the NT (Networking for Toddlers) domain but am not able to launch the browser app successfully and am having trouble logging into a server manually...

are there any directions for loging into a particular server manually???

ahhh the baby steps to have connectivity...


----------



## The DJ (Oct 6, 2000)

> _Originally posted by kboston _
> *
> are there any directions for loging into a particular server manually???
> *



You can install samba, but that is a lot harder to use. I advice that you have at least worked with Linux a couple of times before you install this.
You  can find my installer here.
http://osx.macnn.com/features/installsamba.phtml
When you installed it i will give you directions on how to use it.

DJ


----------



## kboston (Oct 6, 2000)

what I really meant was how do I manually log into the server using Sharity...

sorry


----------



## kboston (Oct 6, 2000)

I figured out how to manually attach to the server

from "/usr/local/sharity/bin" you just need to type
"cifslogin <server> -U <user name>" and it will then prompt you for a password....  you can then go brouse that server from the network in the finder...  

I still have 1 issue and 1 question.

Issue: the Sharity app crashes....  

Question:  What will happen to the box when I leave for the day...  will I have to unmount the  CIFS or will I have no problems with it???  I will find out soon enough...

thanks for any input guys... 
(thanks for the Samba info but I do not want to run samba yet if they want info from me they can just learn how to FTP dammit)


----------



## kboston (Oct 6, 2000)

I figured out how to manually attach to the server

from "/usr/local/sharity/bin" you just need to type
"cifslogin <server> -U <user name>" and it will then prompt you for a password....  you can then go brouse that server from the network in the finder...  

I still have 1 issue and 1 question.

Issue: the Sharity app crashes....  

Question:  What will happen to the box when I leave for the day...  will I have to unmount the  CIFS or will I have no problems with it???  I will find out soon enough...

thanks for any input guys... 
(thanks for the Samba info but I do not want to run samba yet if they want info from me they can just learn how to FTP dammit)


----------



## garretwp (Oct 7, 2000)

The only problem i have with sharity is that i can not see one of the drives on my network. On one of my macs i have dave running and have it set soit can share its harddrive. When i go into the network area in macos x i can see the mac and see the drive and able to log into it. but i can not see its contants. Does anyone know how i can get this to work, so i can see its contants?


----------



## willjwade (Oct 7, 2000)

Thanks fro the detailed instructions there.. shame I cant get anything to work! 
got it all to startup eventually, but no GUI app and cant access anything. just keep getting:
UNIX: Error connecting to daemon: [2] No such file or directory. bummer eh.
through the terminal.


----------



## fabio lecca (Oct 7, 2000)

Hello all,

I just discovered why sharity "crashes" on startup!
Well, first of all, it doesn't crash at all, but if you open the terminal and try to execute the program from the command line, you will receive this error:

[localhost:Resources/English.lproj/AppleMain_Sharity.nib] root# /Applications/Sharity.app/Sharity 

Oct 07 17:58:13 Sharity[419] Unable to load nib file: AppleMain_Sharity, exiting

This should be kept in mind: because of the UNIX nature of MacOS X some programs give their output on the console....

So the problem is that it doesn't find the AppleMain_Sharity.nib file but if you list the contents of Sharity.app the file is there (it is a subdirectory: /Applications/Sharity.app/Resources/English.lproj/AppleMain_Sharity.nib)

so what's wrong with it? if you list it, here is the result:

[localhost:Resources/English.lproj/AppleMain_Sharity.nib] root# ls -l
total 264
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2174 Oct  6 23:48 ExpertDis.
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2174 Oct  6 23:48 ExpertEn.t
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    330 Oct  6 23:48 Image-1.ti
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   3614 Oct  6 23:48 NoE.tiff
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  70950 Oct  6 23:48 ShLrg.tiff
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    975 Oct  6 23:48 classes.ni
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   4514 Oct  6 23:48 huelle.tif
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  13250 Oct  6 23:48 obdev.tiff
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   9941 Oct  6 23:48 objects.ni
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    330 Oct  6 23:48 verlauf.ti


for some odd reason (a bug somewhere) the installer did not create the correct file names but they where truncated.

If you just rename the files to their correct names the application will just run fine! here are the correct names:


[localhost:Resources/English.lproj/AppleMain_Sharity.nib] root# ls /Applications/Sharity.app/Resources/English.lproj/Main_Sharity.nib
ExpertDis.tiff  Image-1.tiff    ShLrg.tiff      huelle.tiff     objects.nib
ExpertEn.tiff   NoE.tiff        data.classes    obdev.tiff      verlauf.tiff
[localhost:Resources/English.lproj/AppleMain_Sharity.nib] root#


Hope this helps!

Fabio Lecca


----------



## fabio lecca (Oct 7, 2000)

Hello all,

I just discovered why sharity "crashes" on startup!
Well, first of all, it doesn't crash at all, but if you open the terminal and try to execute the program from the command line, you will receive this error:

[localhost:Resources/English.lproj/AppleMain_Sharity.nib] root# /Applications/Sharity.app/Sharity 

Oct 07 17:58:13 Sharity[419] Unable to load nib file: AppleMain_Sharity, exiting

This should be kept in mind: because of the UNIX nature of MacOS X some programs give their output on the console....

So the problem is that it doesn't find the AppleMain_Sharity.nib file but if you list the contents of Sharity.app the file is there (it is a subdirectory: /Applications/Sharity.app/Resources/English.lproj/AppleMain_Sharity.nib)

so what's wrong with it? if you list it, here is the result:

[localhost:Resources/English.lproj/AppleMain_Sharity.nib] root# ls -l
total 264
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2174 Oct  6 23:48 ExpertDis.
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2174 Oct  6 23:48 ExpertEn.t
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    330 Oct  6 23:48 Image-1.ti
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   3614 Oct  6 23:48 NoE.tiff
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  70950 Oct  6 23:48 ShLrg.tiff
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    975 Oct  6 23:48 classes.ni
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   4514 Oct  6 23:48 huelle.tif
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  13250 Oct  6 23:48 obdev.tiff
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   9941 Oct  6 23:48 objects.ni
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    330 Oct  6 23:48 verlauf.ti


for some odd reason (a bug somewhere) the installer did not create the correct file names but they where truncated.

If you just rename the files to their correct names the application will just run fine! here are the correct names:


[localhost:Resources/English.lproj/AppleMain_Sharity.nib] root# ls /Applications/Sharity.app/Resources/English.lproj/Main_Sharity.nib
ExpertDis.tiff  Image-1.tiff    ShLrg.tiff      huelle.tiff     objects.nib
ExpertEn.tiff   NoE.tiff        data.classes    obdev.tiff      verlauf.tiff
[localhost:Resources/English.lproj/AppleMain_Sharity.nib] root#


Hope this helps!

Fabio Lecca


----------



## garretwp (Oct 7, 2000)

When I go to log into one of my window drives with sharity it logs in fine. But my problem is I can not copy a file to it. I have the drive setup so you can write and read from it. Can someone help me with this? Thanks


----------



## kboston (Oct 8, 2000)

Well that did it exactly... Did you report that back to Sharity???  Once I made those changes the Sharity app came up with no problems....

Kirk


----------



## The DJ (Oct 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by kboston _
> *Well that did it exactly... Did you report that back to Sharity??? *



Actually they were already well aware of the problem and it ought to be fixed in the latest release (just out).

The problem was, that the OSX release was a real beta and not meant for the audience yet. But versiontracker and we found the releasel, and everyone started downloading and installing it. Their next beta 5 only was released to a select group of beta testers, by mail only. (me being one of them btw.)
Now b6 is out. Looks good so far.

DJ


----------



## AndyB (Oct 9, 2000)

The new one works very, very well -- I highly recommend this program.  The installer is very good now as well.  The problem with the earlier beta (the file names not being complete) was caused by the 'tar' command... it should've been 'gnutar' -- 'gnutar' uncompressed the files correctly but that has been taken care of -- the new download uncompresses the file for you and the installation is very easy -- go here:
http://www.obdev.at/Products/SharityForOSX.html

-Andy


----------



## garretwp (Oct 9, 2000)

I can not copy stuff to any of the shared windows drives from my macos x. It states that i can not copy anything because i do not have permission but then again i do since i put in the correct password. Can someone help me out?


----------



## The DJ (Oct 10, 2000)

> _Originally posted by garretwp _
> *I can not copy stuff to any of the shared windows drives from my macos x. It states that i can not copy anything because i do not have permission but then again i do since i put in the correct password. Can someone help me out? *



You have to give each share specifically write permission.
And make sure the permissions of directories on the drive are right.
Use User sharing and no Share in the global part.

Use SWAT to edit all this.
I you need more help, go to the samba manual
http://samba.he.net/


----------



## garretwp (Oct 10, 2000)

I do have the drives on the windows computer set up for write promission thats what i stated earlier i jsut cant get it to copy anything on those drives with out having it say cant write to disk. I am running sharity though.


----------



## mauty (Oct 12, 2000)

has anyone done any sort of benchmarking with sharity??  I would be interested to see what sort of speeds you're getting over 100 Mbit compared to say running the DAVE client on OS 9.



[Edited by mauty on 10-12-2000 at 02:22 PM]


----------



## shinji_kuwayama (Dec 12, 2000)

My Sharity installation was smooth, and I can see all the Win95 and Win2K machines on our network. I can't, however, see the NT4 servers (P and BDCs). Is there something NT4 needs to know?

Shinji Kuwayama


----------



## The DJ (Dec 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by shinji_kuwayama _
> *I can't, however, see the NT4 servers (P and BDCs). Is there something NT4 needs to know?
> *



As far as i know: NO
And they work fine in my network.

So it has to be something else.
Try contacting the people from Sharity and maybe they can help you create a debuglog, so they can figure out what is wrong.

DJ


----------



## latourfl (Dec 15, 2000)

That thing is nice, I tried and it works well from now. But what about being able to connect to Macs the same way. I mean, in OS X, you can't connect to another Mac on the network with appleshare (not IP), and there are no tools to do it up to now. I'm I wrong? It sounds quite strange!


----------



## The DJ (Dec 15, 2000)

> _Originally posted by latourfl _
> *That thing is nice, I tried and it works well from now. But what about being able to connect to Macs the same way. I mean, in OS X, you can't connect to another Mac on the network with appleshare (not IP), and there are no tools to do it up to now. I'm I wrong? It sounds quite strange! *



Well it still has a bug. You cannnot upload. And that is highly irritating. Seems to be a problem with the finder so i have heard.

Only Appleshare over IP is working in OSX
The traditional and still most widely used appleshare over Appletalk is not yet finished.

According to some it is quistionable if it ever will, but i my opinion i think they will


----------



## latourfl (Dec 15, 2000)

> _Originally posted by The DJ _
> *
> According to some it is quistionable if it ever will, but i my opinion i think they will *



I don't personnaly think that they have the choice. It would be bad to not support compatibility with old Macs, especially on a Network. And not everyone has or wants OS 9 yet.


----------

